# Masscops Member VS. Masscops Member Part 2



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*As we all know, I am quite opinionated in my beliefs. Right or wrong, I have strong core values and if somebody on this board rubs me or any of my friends the wrong way, I take offense to it. You'd better not let these feelings be known publicly on this forum though. Oh, no sireee Bob. *

*You may be threatened with a civil lawsuit for mental distress. They may print out your posts from here or another defunct Yahoo group I had during one of my Masscops sabaticals and threaten to go to the "proper authorities" with them. *

*It's not too hard to figure out who I am talking about. Some of you may agree with his posts on certain subjects while others may not. I happen to disagree with this member on a plethora of different issues. Just do a quick check of the last couple of my posts and do the detective work yourselves. *

*Again, the thin blue line gets even thinner. I am very sorry that some of you may have to have him watch your back some night. Pathetic really. If you can't handle the mean streets of Masscops.com, what can you do?*


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> if you can't handle the banter that goes on around here, do everyone a favor and just go. As soon as you start the whole, "I'm telling your boss on you" post-printing, IA thing,


I'm speechless. Unbelievable! This really encourages one to post doesn't it?

It's a sad day when a few of us can't throw a few friendly jabs, have some fun, and share a couple of stories etc. I guess we're better off on the streets. At least we know who our friends/enemies are.

Housing, I was going to attempt an investigation, but you have so many enemies, I wouldn't know where to start. 

Happy Thanksgiving!
</IMG>
</IMG>


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Clouseau said:


> I'm speechless. Unbelievable! This really encourages one to post doesn't it?
> 
> It's a sad day when a few of us can't throw a few friendly jabs, have some fun, and share a couple of stories etc. I guess we're better off on the streets. At least we know who our friends/enemies are.
> 
> ...


It is starting threads like this that causes one to have enemies on this board. It's one thing to throw a "friendly jab" or express and opinion, but another to Intentionally instigate stupid fights, which is what is being done here.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

4ransom said:


> It is starting threads like this that causes one to have enemies on this board. It's one thing to throw a "friendly jab" or express and opinion, but another to Intentionally instigate stupid fights, which is what is being done here.


Oh man! Now I know why you can't get desk relief.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

play nice kids... theres enough people out there willing to beat on you


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Every job has them.

They constantly kiss admin's ass so they can get the cushy safe jobs.

God forbid they have to spend any extended period of time on the streets.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

i'm not sure who's being talked about... but i gotta say? this sounds pretty damn pathetic if someones doing this.

man up and act your age

</drama>


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

mikemac64 said:


> What happens on Masscops should stay on Masscops....or at least PM's and emails. Or even meet somwhere and slug it out (or drink it out). Nothing should ever be given to bosses.


Amen to that.

Unless it's criminal conduct, running to someone's boss is chickenshit.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I personally enjoy some good old ribbing and what not. Most of the time when someone gets on here and gets their bag kicked in, they don't last too long under their screen name. 

If you can't debate publicly on the freakin' internet, how could possibly function in the real world? Printing forums to show someone else...how gay is that.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> Unless it's criminal conduct, running to someone's boss is chickenshit.


Hehe, Delta you can't run to boss even if you wanted to. You may have the worst Chief in the state. Especially if you read Bruce's rants. lol. I do wish you luck though. Stay safe.

As far as the boards are concerned, alot of the stuff we post is just crap, be it funny, scary, or just plain stupid. It's the serious stuff that always gets these boards hopping. Religion, Sex, Politics, etc. etc.

I think an occasional flame war is good for the soul. lol.

Peace.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Sad to say that this has happened a few times to members on this site. It really sucks that we have to work with people like this.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

its the same in any profession , just the effects are more profound in LE and military cause you have to be able to know theyve got your back


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

coffee is yummy


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Maybe if we mixed this thread with the meet and greet, we could have an Ultimate Fighting Championship, mass cops style.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought the would be appropriate for this thread...Anyone still have all the gangsters wearing these?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> I thought the would be appropriate for this thread...Anyone still have all the gangsters wearing these?


saw a couple of guetto queens wearing pink shirts that said,
"Boston Bitches don't like sellouts"

And I'm not even near Boston.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

dumb whores


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> dumb whores


AHhahahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Go to the bosses who cares, they dont own you when your off duty and posting on a board, unless its some kind of criminal conduct or you are on duty. And for those who would actually try some shit like that. Go fuck yourself scumbags.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> That guy's an asshole, don't listen to him........haha.


That's not true, I met him once. I thought he was a pretty good guy.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Who wants to read a bunch of people argeeing with each other? I'd rather watch paint dry... That is what makes half of these threads entertaining. Besides, name me anything that has ever been accomplished by a bunch of "yes" men/women.

I actually had someone PM me, when I first came here, demand to know my Sgt.. station and crap like that (check the first Ask-a-Cop.. and you'll figure it out) and wanted to report me blah blah. Anyway that is water under the bridge. Just be careful of these one-time posters who post incendiary comments (thats why I am cautious towards those).

*If you cant stand the heat... stay out of the kitchen.*


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

ill try to get there not sure


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Let sum one try and f^%ck with me *OVER !!!*


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

MM1799 said:


> I actually had someone PM me, when I first came here, demand to know my Sgt.. station and crap like that (check the first Ask-a-Cop.. and you'll figure it out) and wanted to report me blah blah. Anyway that is water under the bridge. Just be careful of these one-time posters who post incendiary comments (thats why I am cautious towards those).


It really sucks when you get some bitch on the board who knows your information and does call your department. Even if it is stupid shit, or off-duty remarks, the brass can still get upset, or the cheese eating limp dick motherfuckers can still open a file on you.


----------

